# ?

## Muffler

.

*  ,      ?*

,   . :Smiley:

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## dr.Faust

3   :
/++ -  
Basic -  ,    http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21142 
.NET(VB.NET, ASP.NET, C#, Managed C++  . .) -    M$     .
 ,       .    ,  .   VB.NET  VBA ,     .

       .   Pascal   PHP?
  ,   -     -   ?

----------


## vidocq89

dr.Faust  ,       ... 
. , Muffler,       ++    ... 
    ... -     -   (     ...)
     ...
  -   .  -  ...
    - , ,  (      -   ))

    ,   )

      , :

** 
 :Wink:

----------


## Muffler

> ,


!     ,     . :Stick Out Tongue: 




> . , Muffler,       ++    ...


... 




> ...


      .

    :

*/++* -    "high-level programming languages" 

*Assambler* -    "low-level programming language"

*Java* -       ,         WWW.

*PHP* -    .

*JavaScript* -   "client-side"  ,   AJAX.

----------


## XP user

assembler.  ,    ,        -         ,      ,    .  , -  ''    .      ,  -    (  - ).

Paul

----------


## PavelA

: .NET, java ()

 ,   , _,  _ .

----------


## Rene-gad

, -    :Smiley: ,        , **  .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PavelA

@Rene-Gad    -.  ,       .

----------


## Rene-gad

> -.  ,       .


  :Smiley: .      **  - __   :Wink:  .    ** ,   ,       ,       .  .        15      ,       C++   ,          :Cool:

----------


## PavelA

> .        15      ,       C++   ,


      - .      -:   .  ,         .   3-      ,       .

----------


## Rene-gad

> -:   .


  :Cool:  :    ,      ,    3D- - CATIA, I-DEAS, ProEngineer, SolidWorks...     -  .                  .      AutoDesk - Inventor ,     ,       .    -     .

----------


## PavelA

,  ,         . , ,    .        .

----------


## [500mhz]

LOGO
      )))

----------


## Surfer

> LOGO


 -    ,    =))

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-,      ...     ?..    ?.. IMHO,   ,   ,      www.google.com, :
 * 

* 
-..     , - ,   ... ,   ...   ,         *Rene-gad*

----------


## Muffler

> ,      ...     ?..    ?


         VI.




> IMHO,   ,   ,      www.google.com, :
> *   
> 
> *


!!!        Google         .




> ..     , - ,   ... ,   ...


      .

----------


## pig

-    Visual Ebonics. IMHO,         .

----------


## vidocq89

> -    Visual Ebonics. IMHO,         .


-         :Smiley: ...

----------


## pig

.
C/C++ -  ,   99%    .
.NET -     ,   Windows,  MS    .
Java - , -  , ,    .
 web-,    (PHP, Ruby, JavaScript,  ) -    ,  .

----------


## yu_mor

*dr.Faust*
, , PHP    ,   ASP  JSP -    .

  -  !!!

----------


## maXmo

В классе неуправляемых языков самым перспективным считаю D, хотя есть определённые сложности с доведением его до ума.
В классе управляемых – C#
В классе скриптов – лично мне больше нравится JavaScript, но рулить тут начинает действительно всякая муйня вроде питонов и рубей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gdn

Написал другой, т.к. не понятно для чего - как универсальный язык, как язык автоматизации и макропрограммирования, приложения ориентированные на исполнение на веб -сервере или в конт. браузера или речь об универсальном языке.... в общем не понятно, но думаю что все в порядке будет с C/C++ подобными языками, к которым и относятся многие из перечисленных.

----------


## avirarus

*А где Delphi*   :Shocked:

----------


## priv8v

Видимо в опросе посчитали, что делфи=паскаль.

----------


## PavelA

> А где Delphi


 Это разве язык?
Это среда программирования, а писать можно и на Паскакале, и на Си

----------


## avirarus

> Это разве язык?
> Это среда программирования, а писать можно и на Паскакале, и на Си


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphi_...D0%B8%D1%8F%29

Там все четко расписано  :Rtfm:

----------


## PavelA

По мне, большая глупость там написана.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> По мне, большая глупость там написана.


Не совсем так - исходно Delphi это чисто паскалевский вариант, тогда как CBuilder от Borland - сишный. Я видел версию Delphi-0 (то, что называлось почему-то Delphi32 и затем из него сделали Delphi 1), никакого C там не было.

----------


## PavelA

> исходно Delphi это чисто паскалевский вариант


 - именно вариант, среда разработки, а не как ни язык. Про С могу и ошибаться, давно это было.

----------


## avirarus

PavelA я считаю что это язык программирования а не среда!!!
*Это продолжение ветви от паскаля!
*

----------


## Kuzz

> именно вариант, среда разработки, а не как ни язык.


Сначала вариант языка назывался "ObjectPascal". А вот потом Borland официально назвала этот диалект Delphi.

----------


## PavelA

Ну, не знал. Честно говоря, никогда на Паскале не программировал. Соседи писали и пишут программы на нем. Кстати говоря, один из самых строгих языков по синтаксису. Где-то читал, что разрабатывался для обучения студентов.

----------


## Alexey R

Дельфи - относительно прост в освоении.
С/С++ - отрличный, многофункцилнальный язык программирования.
Ну и ещё ассемблер там, где нужно быстродействие.

----------


## Nvidia

Вообще лучше несколько языков знать,включая С/С++, Паскаля...
Часто требуют знания чуть ли не пяти языков,но С++ в их числе..

----------


## Alexey R

За ассемблер не стал голосовать, потому что на нём написаны самые опасные и агрессивные зловреды.

----------


## Kuzz

> на нём написаны самые опасные и агрессивные зловреды


 и самые ключевые места OS-ей, виртуалок и т.д.

----------

